# Study Schedule for Environmental FE (file)



## patattacka (Apr 14, 2015)

Hey all,

I just took the FE environmental for the second time (will find out tomorrow!). This is an excel spreadsheet I used to keep tabs of what I've studied and how much time until the exam. There is a spot for todays date (should update automatically, if not just click on it and hit enter) plus a spot to add when your exam date is. When you have finished a section, change the N in the box to a Y, and it will turn green. Also there is a spot for page numbers for each topic. I know there are some online ones, but this one is nice to have and you can print it out or just have it saved to your computer. I know feprep.com has a pretty good one, but it had me studying several topics at once so I didn't like it and made my own. Sorry everyone else who isn't environmental, but you guys get all the good study material and review courses. 

Patattacka

FE environ schedule EB.com.xlsx


----------



## gatorengineer (Jun 30, 2015)

Patattacka,

Great scheduling tool! I am sure a lot of people have really benefited from this tool, but just forgot to comment! I am going to create something similar to this when I start studying for the PE exam!

Thanks!


----------



## prasannakm (Jul 1, 2015)

Great Scheduling tool tanks for sharing


----------



## BHAVNEET (Jul 13, 2015)

can any one share their reports how much is required to pass FE environmental.


----------



## EnvEngrCA (Sep 15, 2015)

BHAVNEET said:


> can any one share their reports how much is required to pass FE environmental.




I passed it in 2009 right after I graduated college. I studied for about two and a half weeks.


----------

